# What's the current equivalent of the Makita 3620



## spayne (Apr 4, 2011)

I did a stupid thing a while ago - disassembling something near my router table which had the 3620 installed. Screws were flying about, and one fell into the hole of the RT. Instead of disassembling the router to check the screw wasnt inside (I couldnt find the screw, therefore assumed it wasn't inside, mostly because the holes were too small. But there was a bigger hole I missed), I switched it on, and of course the screw destroyed the motor.
Now I'm faced with replacing the motor or buying a new router.
Replacing the motor is almost as much as a new router.
This model is no longer produced, and all new models have different hole patterns in the base so I cant use the jigs I made for the 3620.
So, addressing my question to those who know and use Makita routers, what would be a good equivalent to the 3620. A lightweight, plunge router, preferably Makita, in a similar power range (3620 is about 850 W input)
Thanks for your help


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Stewart I'm not that impressed with the smaller models as they have way to much slop during plunging. I tested them all at the store and the only one I liked was the one Harry uses with the linear bearings . It was the upper expensive model , so you may not like that . 
You may not be as paticular as I am though


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

look to a Bosch....


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Bosch 1617. Its reasonably priced, strong enough to do most anything, great customer service, an amazing array of accessories including dust collection. You won't regret getting the EVSPK kit version, which is $220 on Amazon. It has both fixed and plunge bases, can be used in the table and freehand. Power to spare, all the bells and whistles.


----------



## spayne (Apr 4, 2011)

*new router*

Thanks a lot for your help and advice. I found a Makita 3612 second hand, which I might use in the router table. But I'm looking seriously at the Bosch 1617 for hand held work.


----------

